# Bought a mint Technics 1200 Mk2 !



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Well, I've been looking for the longest time for a mint Technics 1200 MK2 in silver.
Finally someone emailed me last week and said they just got one for sale.
The story goes, the guy who sold it to me works for a local electronics store.
He got the turntable from a local Church, which they didnt need any longer.
The table hasnt been hardly used - I guess they only used it for special occasions or on any given Sunday.. LoL.
Anyways, from the serial number, it looks to be made in 1986. 
Like I said this thing is near mint ! I would rank it a 9/10. It has some very minot scratches on the dust cover probably from wiping dust off of it. The table has no nicks anywhere !
It came with an old skool Stanton 500 MKII cartridge.

Anyways, on to some pics. ;-)


----------



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

Dayum. That is CLEAN.


----------



## Jrvtecaccord (Jul 3, 2008)

Very nice! Brings back some great memories!

Jr - via Galaxy Note


----------



## lostthumb (Dec 16, 2005)

Nice find Tone!
I have a pair and was thinking about upgrading one of them.

KAB Electro Acoustics http://www.kabusa.com

Many upgrades available.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Well I was having a bloody intermittent popping noise. I just finished listening to an entire album and theres no more popping noise. I readjusted/tightened the ground, cleaned the cartridge stylus and moved the wires on the cartridge around as well. I think they were a bit loose.

Old skool Heart now sounds as it should, even on an ancient crappy Stanton 500 MKII cart !


----------



## emilime75 (Jan 27, 2011)

Beautiful example of a classic table. I still have the pair I bought new in '89. I was 15, living in Chicago, and I wanted to be a DJ. So I bought them and started teaching myself beat matching and mixing. 23 years later, they certainly look well used but they both still function without any issues. I've never had one fail. The only things I ever replaced were the RCA cables and the cart/needles of course.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

emilime75 said:


> Beautiful example of a classic table.


Thanks. I am really enjoying it !


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow, that's a blast from the past. This thing looks like new! Well done, Robb!


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

n_olympios said:


> Wow, that's a blast from the past. This thing looks like new! Well done, Robb!


thanks man


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

I just bought 3 rare NOS Stanton D50e MKII styli for my Stanton 500 MKII cartridge.
I read that these are the best ellipticals for Stanton 500 MKII carts and extremely rare nowadays.
I was looking to replace my Stanton 500 MKII cartridge with something newer, but I've read that these old skool Stanton 500 carts are pretty nice sounding as they are ! Replacing the spherical stylus it has with an elliptical will make my 500 near 'audiophile' quality. 

Specs look decent on these stylus as well.

Stanton 500 E MK II Cartridges Reviews

Product Description:

Frequency Response: 10 to 22kHz
Output @ 1kHz: 3.0mV
Channel Separation @ 1 kHz: 35dB
Channel Balance @ 1 kHz: within 2dB
Tracking Force: 1 to 2 grams
Stylus Tip: Elliptical 0.4 x 0.7 mil
DC Resistance: 535 ohms
Inductance: 400 mH. Nom.
Cartridge Weight: 5.5 grams
Recommended Load: 47 kOhms, 275 pF
Replacement Stylus: D50E MkII


----------



## Ray21 (Oct 19, 2009)

Very nice!! My bro has a pair but they're not nearly as mint as yours. 

I use a Shure M97 cart and it sounds great.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

If you want to try a new/different cartridge let me know. I have a Goldring MM that came with the MMF 5.1 I bought and then sold when I stepped up to a VPI.

Chuck


----------



## BumpaD_Z28 (Dec 12, 2011)

Jealous !


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Yeah I'd lose that 500 pronto. 

Sent from my Sony Tablet S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

chad said:


> Yeah I'd lose that 500 pronto.


Why? It sounds decent with the new D50E Elliptical stylus.
What would you recommend ?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Robb said:


> Why? It sounds decent with the new D50E Elliptical stylus.
> What would you recommend ?


if you use an eliptical stylus you ahve to be careful in the setup because if the cartridge is the least bit tweaked it will burn the **** out of the groove because it does not sit int he groove straight.

The 500 is just a ****ty sounding cartridge  And I'm not really all that snobby.

IF you can score a use ortofon, cool older shure, or even new, or hell, even a stanton 680.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

chad said:


> if you use an eliptical stylus you ahve to be careful in the setup because if the cartridge is the least bit tweaked it will burn the **** out of the groove because it does not sit int he groove straight.
> 
> The 500 is just a ****ty sounding cartridge  And I'm not really all that snobby.
> 
> IF you can score a use ortofon, cool older shure, or even new, or hell, even a stanton 680.


Well, I am very careful. The cart is aligned 99.9% ! It sounds really nice and clear especially with my new old skool D50e elliptical stylus ! !

People swear by the old skool stantion 500 MKII .. READ HERE:

http://forum.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/frr.pl?ranlg&1081543772&&&/Stanton-500E-MkII-Cartridge-


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

ugh... 

Remember audiophiles man, a ****ing potato chip can sound good to them, if they freeze it for long enough in their fridge.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Some new pics with the Stanton D50e elliptical stylus on.
I have around 50 hours play on it, so its broken in.
The detail on this with Brubeck's Time out is bliss !


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey, I've got the same stylus in my Thorens. Well sortof, mine is an EE MkII.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

n_olympios said:


> Hey, I've got the same stylus in my Thorens. Well sortof, mine is an EE MkII.


cool. got any pics ?


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

I'll check and post back.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

n_olympios said:


> I'll check and post back.


still waiting.... :laugh:


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

Apologies, I have a family member in hospital and between that and work, I have absolutely no time left. I'll have to take the turntable out and take pictures but it might take a while.


----------



## jimbno1 (Apr 14, 2008)

I have an old SL1400 I have not touched in years. Not nearly that nice. Does bring back memories.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

jimbno1 said:


> I have an old SL1400 I have not touched in years. Not nearly that nice. Does bring back memories.


Post some pics.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

you guys make me feel old.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

chad said:


> you guys make me feel old.


:laugh:


----------

